# Breeding Rbp Tips



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i have 3 rbp 5-6 inches in length about 8 months or so old they are in a 65 gal tank with 2 common plecos a red claw crab and a striped raphel catfish i am planning on removeing all but the piranha from the tank when i am trying to breed but iam just looking for any one who has tips and experience in breeding RBP's or at least trying to.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still a little young yet to spawn.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

how old/long will they need to be to spawn? and are you experienced with RBP's for me to ask a few questions about some things i have noticed about them?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They could be ready right at a year old. Most will take longer though. Length has nothing to do with being able to spawn or not. As for experience,let's just say I've raised a few spawns.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i have 3 rbp in a 65 gal tank how long will they take to reach 8inches or so do u think? they are currently 6" and how big will they max out at in the current tank?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most rbp max out at 7-8" some lil smaller,some lil bigger. Might take another year or longer to reach 8". Usually slow the growth way down at around 6".


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

is there anything i can do to make the growthrate a lil faster by feeding specific things or something like that?


----------

